
Evidence that Steam keys from the defunct IndieGameStand are being re-sold - Zarkonnen
http://zarkonnen.com/igs_steam_keys
======
tinus_hn
In a way it is not that weird that a defunct company would have their assets
sold to the highest bidder.

